# Forum Bugs(maybe)



## opp354 (May 27, 2009)

At here (GBAtemp.net > GBAtemp Magazine > GBAtemp Magazine News > NDS Releases) the NDS Releases I saw  topic like this ^^ndstitle-0786^^ at page 125 - 152 when click nothing is in it but at the side saying there were 13 Replies.


The error image at here 'http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?um2mdy2njoh'


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2009)

The first million posts on GBAtemp was removed for the time being to improve the site's speed. These posts most likely fall under that category and will be restored sooner or later when the site's speed is improved even more.


----------



## B-Blue (May 27, 2009)

*JUST USE...





PROBLEM SOLVED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*


----------

